# My new 66 lemans convertible



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2009)

So I finally bought the car I've wanted since I turned 16. 66 lemans, convertible, GTO cloned out, with a 4 speed, 389, hood, and grille. The car is in pretty good shape, runs, drives, stops, and steers. Needs paint, a tune up, and some rust fixes. I've turned wrenches a little, worked on friends cars, but this will basically be my first restore job. I'm still trying to deciede what looks good for wheels, tires, and paint color with the black convertible top. For now I'm thinking of giving it a tune up, make it road worthy, a quick bondo job (not sure if that's a bad word around here but I would use the good bondo and kitty hair for the holes), and self paint job. Then enjoy driving it for 6 or 7 years, while slowly adding improvements, then do a full on restore, replace, media blast, acid bath or whatever else..............Any suggestions would be appreciated and I'm glad to be on this forum.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome!
Nice score! :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.....arty:
Car looks reasonably sound from the 1 pic. I'd get it safe and drive it for a while before you tear into it and watch the years roll by with it on jack stands.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks, that's good advice. That's why I was happy to get something running and driving. For $6000 I don't think I stole the car or got ripped off by any means, pretty fair price, but I was happy that I got exactly what I was looking for with a pretty rare find.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome,


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

*Get Drivin*

Boy you got that right. Get it rolling and drive it. It keeps the enthusiasm up. 

Congrats !!:cheers


----------



## MikeMcGinn (Apr 6, 2009)

Look good for the price. I just got my 65 hardtop for 6500.00.
Needs work but just what I wanted. It's all what you want to do with 'em.
Enjoy.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

cool, good luck with the project. Let us know if you need anything.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks all. I'm sure I will be back here a ton for many a questions. Right now I'm looking for the engine code to find out for sure what 389 I have. Distrubter pad they say which is pretty dirty so it might take a while to find. 

In the meantime what do you all think color looks good with a black convertible top? I'm thinking dark blue or red? What about wheels? Cragars? I thumbed through a lot of pics, it's hard to find convertible black top pics to know what I like.


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

^ That's the thing about black, it looks good with everything! I like the blue idea. Nocturne blue was a great color for goats back in the day.

As for wheels, Cragars SS's will look good, but so will a lot of others too. Personally, I like the Torque Thrust II with black centers, or the Rally II look. To find something you really like, do a google image search for 66 GTO, and see what's out there.

Congrats on getting exactly what you wanted and welcome to board!

Get it on the road, and keep us posted!


----------



## meadiac (Jun 2, 2009)

*1967 Lemans clone to GTO question*

I am in a similar situation starting off with the 67 lemans partially converted to a gto. Would anyone recommend any books out there that help guide you through the process of that conversion?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The biggest obstacle for that conversion is the "gills" or louvers in the LeMans quarter panels just behind the doors. The GTO series did not have them and unless you are willing to have them cut out and replaced, all the emblem and tail light changes in the world won't hide the fact that it's a LeMans. GTO clones are everywhere.......keep it a LeMans and be different...:cool


----------

